# Abu 6600C4



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I just bought but haven't recieved yet a new 6600 C4 ..... and also buying a power handle for it ....... gold to match ......

I did a little reading the other night about the drag and the smoothies ....... and from what I read the New Carbon Matrix ones that come on it are pretty darn good ........ or at least that was the impresson I got from Hatteras Outfitters ....... 

I was just wondering if anybody else has tried or has a new 6600C4 ....... and their thoughts ..... 

I'm going to be putting it on a Daiwa Sealine Surf 
10' MH rod SL-SA10002MHRB ...... rated for 3-6oz's and 15-30lb line ...... For now I'm gonna use 15lb mono ....... later probably Tuff Line .... 

This will be my middle ground rig ..... 

Any Ideas, thoughts, upgrades or questions are welcomed


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like a real nice set-up to me...I bleeve you are gonna enjoy it!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been using a 6600 C5 Mag X on the same Daiwa rod. Nice rod, I like it, it's light and seems to be a good match for the reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*stand and hold rig*

I bet it would make a good light rig to stand around and hold ...... Can't wait to try it ....... 

Never been wipper fishin ........  ......


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I put the carbon's in my 6500 C and the work very well. Only thing I don't like about them is the drag adjustment is somewhat limited due to the thickness of the carbon's. I do like the fact that they unlike any of the other smoothies the carbon's keep working if they get wet without the gum factor.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope your 6600 C4 is a lot better than my 6600 D5. The 6600 D5 was my first exposure to Abu reels, and it will be my last. I have probably owned several hundred different reels throughout my fishing career, and the Abu 6600 D5 rates as one of, if not, the worst reels I've ever owned. It casts fine, it's the retreive that makes it almost unusable as a fishing reel. Retreiving line while dragging a sinker across a smooth sand bottom is difficult. I've taken it to a certified Abu repair shop, they could find nothing wrong with and when I demonstrate the problem by having them try to retrieve a heavy sinker by dragging it across a carpet, they agreed it's a POS.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Craig, those D-series reels suck, but you should NOT give up on the "real" ABU reels. If you put a Mag-X or a Blue Yonder in your hand, your opinion WOULD change!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Grrrrrrrr.......*

Just got my reel today and was lovin it till I tried to adjust the drag ....... handle is bent .... emailed the seller now to see what happens ......


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Surfchunker,,, I haven't thrown the 6600C4 but if it's any where near as good as my 6500C4 you will love it,,, opps wait a second you don't want it so do yourself a favor and just send it on to me and I will suffer with it  
The only upgrade I can see with the 6600 is maybe adding the double bearings in the line leveler.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

What's bent?...The drag star, the retrieve handle, or the knobs??

Niether is a big deal, if you like the reel. The drag star or the handle can be carefully straightened, but remove the bent piece before you try to fix it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*further inspection*

It was the handle but after looking it over good I believe the shaft is bent also ...... I wasn't worried at first with just the handle ...... I also got a power handle I was going to put on it ....... but now I'm still waiting on a reply ...... he says 7 days to return it for a refund ? see how that goes ........ It really felt good on that new rod too 

Had my 15 lb Suffix out and ready to go too


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If you EVEN REMOTELY suspect the shaft is bent, send it back for a refund! Abu's are a dime a dozen, good ones are not hard to find.

Good luck!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Send it back and get a 6500. The 6600 series is a thumbar release mech. and they wear out too easily. Get yourself a 6500C4 and get the hatteras outfitters C5 upgrade kit. Glue one magnet to the clicker plate and your good to go. Trust me I have had more than one or two Abu's and other various surf reels, Abu's may not have the strongest drags but the are the smoothest best casting reels around IMO


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*barty b*

tell me more about the thumb bar mech release ..... can it be upgraded or downgraded to the old style ? 

HO's prices are a little more than I want to pay .... thanks though ...... I've had them saved to my fav's ...... 

Also what can you tell me about the 6500TC's that was my first pick


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Those 6600's, from my past experience, and a few others I know, have had the anti-reverse fail on them. 
lol, I was hauling in a 36" bass. The reel cast very well, I haven't gotten it fixed yet. Maybe I won't, but get a 6500 like others have suggested. 
I have about 14 or 15 Abu's, I've only had a real issue with that 6600.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*reply from seller*

The guy emailed me back and he said I could either send it to Garcia or he would refund my money ...... I'm opting for the refund and gonna get a 6500 something .......


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just so you know what you are buying, there, 'chunker...

If an ABU has a number such as 6500, or 5500 it'll have a push button on the right side-plate...

If it's a 6600, or 5600, it'll have that plastic thumb-bar thingie, which is to be avoided. Avoid the "D" series reels as well.

Thum-bar reels do not interchange with push buttons, the mechanism is different.

That original TC reel you mentioned would be a fine pick...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Update*

The 6600 C4 is in the mail for a refund and a New 6500 C4 is in the mail on it's way to me


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Railroader*

Also noticed the clicker switch is different too ........


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This is the inside view of my 6500C4CT. The small round object on the clicker plate is the magnet,just superglue it on and your done. easy peasy.









It really isn't a C4 anymore since I removed the CS (levelwind) cage and changed it to a CT, It is in effect a 6500C3 CT palming sideplate reel. Also has carbontex drag washers and ceramic berings and a power handle.


----------



## mikersmith (Nov 7, 2006)

*Abu 6000*



CraigG said:


> I hope your 6600 C4 is a lot better than my 6600 D5. The 6600 D5 was my first exposure to Abu reels, and it will be my last. I have probably owned several hundred different reels throughout my fishing career, and the Abu 6600 D5 rates as one of, if not, the worst reels I've ever owned. It casts fine, it's the retreive that makes it almost unusable as a fishing reel. Retreiving line while dragging a sinker across a smooth sand bottom is difficult. I've taken it to a certified Abu repair shop, they could find nothing wrong with and when I demonstrate the problem by having them try to retrieve a heavy sinker by dragging it across a carpet, they agreed it's a POS.


I have a ABU 6000 that I'm starting to wonder about also. I think it may be a D series also because I experience the same problems with the retrieve. Can this reel be adjusted,upgraded or is it just a waste of money that you can't do anything with. This was my first ABU but I know ABU makes some good reels just have to fork out a little more money for the good stuff. I'm planning on getting a blue yonder eventually. Any ideas on my ABU 6000. I did buy it at WALLY MART.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Barty b*

Thanks for the pic .... is that the magnet at almost 12 oclock with a little hole in the middle ..... guess it needs to be glued in that area to make sure it is next to the spool ?

Which Carbon washers did you install and was it much of a job ? I think I will hold on the bearing upgrade for now. I got my Power handle today ...... couple more days till the 6500 C4 gets here


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Barty b*

couple more ?'s 

1 what size of magnet
2 what type of magnet
3 which way did you mount the magnet or 
does it matter with just one magnet
4 did you change the metal washers too on 
the drag when you did the fiber ones


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Now I went and done it*

just got a used 6500 CS Pro Rocket for $40 .... used but nice ...... one of the silver ones with the metal clicker on the side ..... 

Now what do I do


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> just got a used 6500 CS Pro Rocket for $40 .... used but nice ...... one of the silver ones with the metal clicker on the side .....
> 
> Now what do I do


 Sell it to me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*well*

How about letting me upgrade it first before I give it to ya ...... bearings, fiber and metal washers ..... maybe even gears ..... you want hi-speed don't ya ?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

MacPE6 said:


> I put the carbon's in my 6500 C and the work very well. Only thing I don't like about them is the drag adjustment is somewhat limited due to the thickness of the carbon's. I do like the fact that they unlike any of the other smoothies the carbon's keep working if they get wet without the gum factor.


The carbons should break in for ya and give you a little better adjustment control. 

Also, there's a way to "seat" them. Tres from Hatteras Outfitters sent me instructions on how to do this, but I can't remember where I put them. You have to lock down the drag and spin the spool. Let me see if I can find dem instructions, and I'll get back to ya. 

I've got them in two 6500 Pro Rockets and a 7500C3CT. They were sorta "heavy" when new. Espically the ones in my 7500. However, they all broke in very nicely.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Newsjeff*

I was looking at HO for the drag parts, did you buy the kit or just the carbon washers, I see they have 2 different kinds of carbon washers, 

so which reel would be better the C4 or the CS on a chunkin rig and which for casting metal ..... 

Also anyones input on bearings ...... ceramic or the abec 3 or 7 bearings


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> I was looking at HO for the drag parts, did you buy the kit or just the carbon washers, I see they have 2 different kinds of carbon washers,
> 
> so which reel would be better the C4 or the CS on a chunkin rig and which for casting metal .....
> 
> Also anyones input on bearings ...... ceramic or the abec 3 or 7 bearings


I put Tres' HO CF Combo Drag Washer Kit in my reels. I can't say enough good things about them. The kit and a power handle are all the mods I've done. And I ain't doin' no more to em.

I haven't replaced the bearing in any of my reels (except one Penn525mag). I guess if you want to spend the money, go with the ceramics from Wheels Reels. Those are be best you're gonna find.

If you want a chunkin' reel, go with the Blue Yonder. If you want to go with a metal reel, I'd say a Chrome Rocket. Just MHO. 

Can't go wrong with a C4, either.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Reels and HO*

well a blue yonder is one I don't have in inventory ....... I do have the C4 and the rocket will be here by the end of the week, those ceramic bearings are pricey ..... the C4 is 6.3-1 and the rocket is 5.3-1 just figuring the 5.3 would handle the weight and stuff reeling it in better .... I think I will do the mag thingy barty b was talking about in the C4 ...... and I have a single handle for it ...... not a power handle though ...... I will probably do the HO kit like you did ........ is it a big job ..... I see HO does some of their stuff for free if you're buying a reel and they charge $20 for changing drags .....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I wrote this, but I want to clearify. 


> Also, there's a way to "seat" them. Tres from Hatteras Outfitters sent me instructions on how to do this, but I can't remember where I put them. You have to lock down the drag and spin the spool. Let me see if I can find dem instructions, and I'll get back to ya.


You lock down the drag, hold the spool and turn the handle a few times.

I don't feel really comfortable posting Tres instructions on how to seat the new drag washers. If you buy Tres' kit, he'll send them to you. If anyone has any questions, just send me a PM. I'll try to help ya out. 

Surfchunker wrote:


> I will probably do the HO kit like you did ........ is it a big job ..... I see HO does some of their stuff for free if you're buying a reel and they charge $20 for changing drags .....


The HO drag install isn't all that hard. You can do it yourself if you follow his instructions and take your time. 

Good luck. You're gonna love that pimped out reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Tres*

I wasn't freakin about the Break in cause I seen where he sent detailed instructions with them ..... still might get me a set of the ABEC bearings though ..... maybe ...... and a handle too ....... 

What Oil do you use on your Abu's


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> What Oil do you use on your Abu's


Red Rocket Fuel. 

Makes em kinda fast, though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Oil*

might just try the Abu oil till I get the hang of it 

First time out will be a fun one ....... between the mag, tension, and brakes ..... any Ideas about where to start at .......


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Grrrrrrrr ...... Again*

Well this dude sent me a 6501C4 ..... and I'm no leftie, but he said he would pay for return shipping and send the right one or a refund .... my choice ...... box did say 6500 but if ya looked close you could see 6501 in the pic of the reel...... but he does have blue yonders ..... and he would let me have one of those for a few more dollars ....... just waiting to see how much more


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*$10*

Is all he wants more for the Blue Yonder ...... I told him to box her up


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*All this 6500 stuff got me.........*

to post.

I fished Portsmouth last week and caught most of the fish.....and sharks on my BA 1266 with a 6500 cs Sports Rocket. Well, I must have to learn to either tie a smaller shock knot or get rid of the levelwind to chunk 4 ozs. I took the levelwind off and as one old time drummer (Mullet) mentioned "that thing I'llllll FLY!!!". Soooooo, Ise gots to gt a ct cage and I'll be in business. And when Isa be throwing some metal, I'll biring out the 65 green machine mag cs to do that. I just whish I would have gotten the ct reel for chunking instead of two cs's. One has got a 5.3:1 while the mag elite has the ss 6.3:1 ratio.

And DD I got a pic of my first pup....28.5" that is all I could muster for the trip.

RT


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*6500*

my rocket is just 5.3:1, well so is the BY, but I'd like to jump up to 6.3:1 on the rocket for metal, 

Can't wait to throw that BY


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*surfchunker*

I think yo'll have a blast throwing it!!!   




RT


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Blue Yonder*

I'm thinking of using it for 4-6 oz and bait


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*surfchunker*

I'll be perfect for that, but don't go over 6 & bait on it as I would think anything heavier would be pushing it over a long haul.

I use mine for 4 oz & bait, and then when I throw 6 or more I go to a heavier heaver. Just my .02 

RT


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*4-6*

I have 2 heaver rigs so It will be mostly 4-5 .....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pro Rocket*

got my Pro Rocket today and man She's Sweet 
I don't have any 14lb but a bit of 15 is laying around so that is what will go on it for now, I do believe it is off to the field tomorrow to see what She will do with 4oz


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Goodies*

Got to diggin around in the box and found a bunch of Hatteras Outfitters brake blocks and some rocket oil too .......


----------

